# cups ("forbidden" und "Format nicht unterstützt)

## markusk21

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab ein Problem meinen Drucker zum Laufen zu bringen. Er hängt am Printserver (mein alter Gentoo-rechner). 

Er lief schon mal, aber als bei einem Client was nicht funktionierte hatte ich die dumme Idee an den Servereinstellungen was zu ändern. Natürlich dachte ich den Zugriff zu erweitern und nicht zu zerstören.

Zur Sache:

1. Problem: ich kann von Clientrechnern nicht mehr über die Adresse http://server::631 auf cups zugreifen. https geht auch nicht: 403 Forbidden

2. Problem: Wenn ich am Server mit links eine Testseite ausdrucken will kommt sowas: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das Format "application/postscript" wird nicht unterstützt!

 

Das gleiche passiert auch wenn ich am Server mit lpr ein anderes Format drucken will.

 *Quote:*   

> # lpr Maerz2009.pdf
> 
> lpr: Das Format „application/pdf“ wird nicht unterstützt!
> 
> 

 

Server:

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
> 
> LogLevel debug
> 
> SystemGroup lpadmin
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /etc/cups/printers.conf
> 
> # Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.2.12
> 
> # Written by cupsd on 2008-03-31 10:52
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # cat /etc/cups/mime.types |grep -e"^[^#]"
> 
> application/pdf                 pdf string(0,%PDF)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /etc/xinetd.conf |grep -e"^[^#]"
> 
> defaults
> 
> {
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /etc/xinetd.d/cups-lpd |grep -e"^[^#]"
> 
> service printer
> 
> {
> ...

 

Am Client:

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/cups/client.conf
> 
> ServerName 192.168.0.1

 

Kann mir jemand helfen und verraten, wo es hapert? Ich seh es nicht. Und es lief ja eigentlich schon.

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Wenn Du des Englischen mächtig bist, könnte Dir das hier helfen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=5613620#5613620

Es hat auf jeden Fall bei mir und einem Anderen funktioniert in der

/erc/hosts folgendes stehen zu haben:

```

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases 

127.0.0.1       localhost 

::1             localhost

```

Ich weiß nicht warum aber bei mir druckt es wieder...

Hoffe es hilft Dir auch.

----------

## markusk21

So:

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /etc/hosts |grep -e"^[^#]"
> 
> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 
> ::1             localhost
> ...

 

Hatte ich schon so drin. hplip ist nicht installiert (muss ich?)

----------

## Martux

Nein nein, hplip ist nur für HP-Drucker.

Aber da auch ich den "forbidden" Fehler mit cups hatte, dachte ich vielleicht hilft's Dir ja auch.

Gruß,

Marcus

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Hast du zufällig seit längerem auch ma wieder nen Update auf dem Server gemacht?

Was sagt die cupsd log auf dem Server?

Sebastian

----------

## markusk21

Hmm, also updates mache ich regelmäßig. Müsste also die aktuelle, stabile Version sein (net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1)

cupsd.log hab ich nicht (jedenfalls nicht in /var/log). Aber:

 *Quote:*   

> # cd /var/log/cups/
> 
> # cat error_log
> 
> D [05/Apr/2009:13:22:17 +0200] Report: clients=0                                                                                                
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # cat access_log
> 
> 192.168.0.29 - - [03/Apr/2009:23:49:43 +0200] "POST /printers/Samsung2250 HTTP/1.1" 403 0 - -                                   
> 
> 192.168.0.29 - - [03/Apr/2009:23:49:53 +0200] "POST /printers/Samsung2250 HTTP/1.1" 403 0 - -                                   
> ...

 

Was hilfreiches dabei? Finde ich die cupsd.log irgendwo anders?

Gruß

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das waren schon die richtigen 2. Ich hab das unter Vista gepostet und wusste nicht mehr wie die Datei war.

Ich hätte auf ein locale Problem getippt. Aber da du regelmäßig updatest fällt das aus. Steht auch nix im Log.

Trotzdem ma gucken. Ist der Server UTF8? Der Client auch?

Sebastian

----------

## markusk21

Tjaaaaa, jetzt hast du meine Achillesferse gefunden.

Ich glaub mit utf8 stimmt was nicht, weil beim Client-Rechner einige Zeichen nicht richtig sind (konsole z.b.)

Keine Ahnung warum, ich meine mcih an die Anleitung gehalten zu haben.

Wie kann ich das checken?

----------

## Hollowman

Was sagt (jeweils auf dem Server und dem Client)

# locale

und 

# locale -a

Sebastian

----------

## markusk21

Server:

 *Quote:*   

> # locale
> 
> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # locale -a
> 
> C
> 
> de_DE
> ...

 

Client 1

 *Quote:*   

>  # locale
> 
> LANG=de_DE
> 
> LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # locale -a
> 
> aa_DJ
> 
> aa_DJ.iso88591
> ...

 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Dann kanns das Unicode Problem nicht sein.

Sebastian

----------

## markusk21

Also, das Problem besteht immer noch!

Ich krieg es nicht in den griff.

Wenigstens läuft der Drucker jetzt local - mit lpr kann ich pdfs drucken. Dazu hab ich bei Null angefangen - also /etc/cups komplett verschoben, gemerged und dann den Drucker über links http://localhost:631 komplett neu eingerichtet. Ich musste dann aber tatsächlich in der printers.conf noch von Hand zwei Einträge auskommentieren:

```
# State Stopped

# StateMessage Filter "foomatic-rip" for printer "Samsung" not available: No such file or directory

```

Eigentlich schon mal ein Unding (und ich habe über den webserver "Drucker starten" mehrfach geklickt).

Was nicht geht ist, jeglicher Zugriff von einem anderen Rechner. für den webserver bekomme ich immer "403 Forbidden".

Ich hab inzwischen schon cups mit useflag "xinetd" gemerged (mehrfach - grr). Macht keinen Unterschied.  (brauch ich den eigentlich?)

Aktuell sieht es so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge cups -pv
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf |grep -e"^[^#]"
> 
> LogLevel debug
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/xinetd.conf |grep -e"^[^#]"
> 
> defaults
> 
> {
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /etc/xinetd.d/cups-lpd |grep -e"^[^#]"
> 
> service printer
> ...

 

Wenn ich von einem Client aus mit dem Browser auf das webinterface zugreifen will kommt folgendes in der error_log:

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /var/log/cups/error_log 
> 
> D [25/Apr/2009:18:27:49 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from 192.168.0.30:631 (IPv4)
> 
> D [25/Apr/2009:18:27:49 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET / HTTP/1.1
> ...

 

Was hab ich vergessen?

----------

## markusk21

Ich komm immer noch nicht weiter! Hat denn keiner ne Idee?

Ich hab hier noch mal die error_log, wenn ich den server neu starte:

 *Quote:*   

> I [02/May/2009:14:19:51 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.
> 
> I [02/May/2009:14:19:51 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...
> 
> I [02/May/2009:14:19:51 +0200] Listening to :::631 (IPv6)
> ...

 

Sieht alles gut aus, oder?

Ich hab sogar extra den port 631 in mein firewall-script aufgenommen, obwohl ich daran seid Monaten (Jahren?) nichts geändert hab.

Ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln und vielleicht seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht - was kann denn noch falsch sein?

----------

